# In need of poultry protection dog one that won't run off. And do



## amospully (Jul 6, 2014)

If you could.help me find a.dog.to protect my small poultry flock, I would.appreciate it. I can't spend 200$ plus on adoption. I'm.a single mother/teacher trying to survive wo a husband. 
I work from.7-4 everyday and need a dog to watch my chicks when I'm.gone wo running off. I LIVE IN
FULTON MO.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

With the cost of dog food, I think it will be far cheaper to confine your birds and give them a run. 

You might be able to make a run out of used material for cheap.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

I use Pyrenees, Anatolian cross dogs. They do great with the chickens, and ducks. The female does like to eat eggs when she finds them though. I have to say that keeping them at home can be a problem though. I use invisible fencing, and it solves the problem. I know you can occasionally find these type of dogs cheaper than usual. I know I have several pups right now that I am selling for $75. I usually sell them for $150. The invisible fence runs about $150-$200.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Terri said:


> With the cost of dog food, I think it will be far cheaper to confine your birds and give them a run.
> 
> You might be able to make a run out of used material for cheap.


Ditto Dat^^^

Plus, doesn't sound like you have time to train a dog......
......they are not just 'plug and play'.


----------



## amospully (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks so much for your help!! It's much appreciated.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I too think putting up a chicken pen is in your best interest. It will be a one-time expense whereas a dog has on-going costs...not to mention time to train it.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

https://www.premier1supplies.com/poultry/fencing.php


----------

